# Watermill in formentera



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 13, 2016)

Spotted this cute little place while visiting the little island of Formentera next to Ibiza






















Looking through the erosion in the wall










This hasn't turned for a while







Sun beginning to set 




Shaft coming into the building from the wheel




Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one Jay, always good to see something different! Like the lake through the hole in the wall shot


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are fantastic pics Jay, I enjoyed the urban art, Very Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely stunning! Beautifully captured


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 13, 2016)

That's got some beautiful views! Absolutely fantastic


----------



## HughieD (Mar 14, 2016)

Yup, cute and little...and fantastically photographed!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Superb views and images.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 18, 2016)

Love that shot through the hole in the wall! Really nice pics mate but that one really stood out for me. I love places like this and you captured it very well so thanks for sharing.


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 22, 2016)

Really like the art work! Great set of photos.

Thank you

0xygen


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

You guys rock, thanks for the kind words


----------

